

Walmart, Best Buy Already Slashing iPhone 5c Prices - bane
http://www.dailyfinance.com/on/walmart-best-buy-iphone-5c-price-cut/

======
widdershins
It's a bit misleading to say that $45 is half the price of $99 when talking
about phones, because the actual price of the phone is more like $500. It's
just hidden in the contract.

